# 10 Week Old Bitch



## mcyates (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello people,

We've had poppy now for 2 weeks and she's coming on really well with her training, she sits, lays, give us paw and comes when called, unless she's in the back garden digging, eating out remaining plants, bark or stones ha. She is a massive handful but we both love her to bits. She has some annoying habits but after looking through other posts on here she's a normal pup, she's biting everything, we give her a little tap on the nose and say no then she moans as if shes all agitated, then bites a toy which I give her to direct her attention away from biting me or the missus. 

She's off to puppy classes this Thursday night so interact with other pups, should be good, she's allowed outside from tomorrow but i'm not home until Thursday as I work away from home. A few questions I have
[list type=decimal]
[li]Whats the rule on the length of walks they can have at 11 weeks[/li]
[li]How much food should we be feeding her in KGs[/li]
[/list]

I think this forum is mainly american based so lbs will be fine for the weight i'll just convert. We feed her Purina BETA chicken:

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/beta-puppy-chicken

Mixing it in with some wet food so she enjoys it more. We give her 3 meals a day with 50grams of dry food and a little strip of wet food (roughyl 66 grams as we devide this http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...-puppy-tray-dog-food-with-turkey---rice-395gm into 6 strips and much it into the dry food. 

She doesn't really eat much in the moring (6 AM), say half the food, we take it up after 30 mins, then feed her again at midday, she eats about the same, leaving half, but at 6PM she always cleans her bowl!! Were going to reduce the amount we give her in the morning and midday as where just wasting the food. 

I weighed her yesterday as I was off work and she was 6.5 kg (14.33 lbs)

She hates her cage too, we get her to sleep at 10pm then she wakes us up at 4 or 5, and then where stuck up with her as if we put her back in her cage she just cries and howls, as if someone is killing her. She does the same when we pop out the house for 10 mins and put her in the cage, I filmed her and she just howls and moans and never settles. I know people say get up every 2-3 hours during the night to take her out to the toilet but I know she would just howl and moan. She does wet the bed though so we need to do something. 

Thanks in advance, this is the first time we have had a Vizsla, my last puppy I had was a black labrador and was much much easier, that was a few years back but the ***** of an ex, cheating fiancee took her when I kicked her out, but thats another story!!

Thanks again


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm by no means an expert and can't say this is the best strategy, but in regard to the crate and whining at night, we took Amos out every few hours to potty and would recrate him. Everyone says to ignore them, but we were desperate for sleep. (We have kids who would wake up from the whining as well.) Anyway, when we would crate or re-crated him, we would lay down on the floor next to him. At first, he would want us to hold his paw through the bars. Then, he just wanted us to lay there. Once he was asleep, we'd move back to the bed. Gradually, over the course of two or three weeks, he learned to settle himself and we could just crate him and get back in bed, no more floor routine. It's probably not the best advice but it was what was realistic for our situation with kids waking and all.


----------

